# Two bakelite cameras



## Dany (Mar 23, 2022)

I got two new cameras on my shelves
First one is American, a very basic pseudo TLR the design of which is attractive to me.
It is one of the versions of the Clix-O-Flex sold by Metropolitan industries circa 1947.






The second one is heavy and French, It is a scarce variation of the Photax made by MIOM


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 23, 2022)

Interesting cameras, those were the days eh....?


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 28, 2022)

That first one is stunning.


----------



## Dany (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes !
I love of the decoration on the front face
I have in my collection this less "exotic" version of the Clix O Flex


----------



## Dany (Mar 28, 2022)

In fact, a lot of small companies in Chicago marketed at this time cheap cameras based on the same design .sometimes similar but showing different names.
A dream for collectors !
It seems that more efforts were given to the style than to the technology.

An other camera in my collection from the same supplier: The Wond O Flex


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 28, 2022)

Wond-O-Flex ad. December 1949 Popular Photography......


----------



## Dany (Mar 29, 2022)

1949 !...
The year I opened my eyes...


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 29, 2022)

Same as me! Good vintage!


----------

